# other 922 features



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

I currently have a 722 (x2) and am interested in replacing one with a 922. Like others not much interested in the sling feature for now. (I see its benefits though). The ces video online shows google on it. is internet available on the box? any other apps like netflix or blockbuster/amazon ondemand avail? other internet uses? I like the gui but agree it should have more to than just a fancy gui. I was thinking of switching to directv for their new features like whole house dvr and supposedly free video on demand movies, plus apps.
Is dish working on any of these features?
Last, has anyone ever gotten dish to give them a free upgrade to a 922? I like free!


----------



## Jebsundgren (Aug 13, 2010)

"mikec73" said:


> I currently have a 722 (x2) and am interested in replacing one with a 922. Like others not much interested in the sling feature for now. (I see its benefits though). The ces video online shows google on it. is internet available on the box? any other apps like netflix or blockbuster/amazon ondemand avail? other internet uses? I like the gui but agree it should have more to than just a fancy gui. I was thinking of switching to directv for their new features like whole house dvr and supposedly free video on demand movies, plus apps.
> Is dish working on any of these features?
> Last, has anyone ever gotten dish to give them a free upgrade to a 922? I like free!


No Internet capabilities on the 922. The Logitech Revue with Google TV will provide this but it doesn't integrate with the 922 yet (no one knows when and if it will). It does integrate with the 722 however.


----------

